# What happened to his eye?



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

It looks like there is a bubble on his eye? He is acting normal, but its very strange looking. Did he get bitten or something?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Most common IME is he scratched it on a rock. If your water is clean, chances are it will heal very quickly...improving every day. If that does not happen post in Illness.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Most common IME is he scratched it on a rock. If your water is clean, chances are it will heal very quickly...improving every day. If that does not happen post in Illness.


Awesome, thank you as always!

Water is clean, so hope it heals quick. It doesn't seem to be bothering him. He is still acting normal. Kinda crazy how fish eyes can heal vs our eyes as humans hah


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK, when you scratch your eye with contact lenses, it heals in one day. Not as visible though.

It is also possible that the damage is too severe and he could be blind or even lose the eye. That is fairly rare IME.


----------



## JoshMKB24 (Mar 10, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> IDK, when you scratch your eye with contact lenses, it heals in one day. Not as visible though.
> 
> It is also possible that the damage is too severe and he could be blind or even lose the eye. That is fairly rare IME.


I don't think he's blind in the eye, at least not yet. He still reacted to food on the right side of his face. I don't know if fish are different, but IME with past pets, if something is blind in 1 eye they will tend to favor that side and act jumpy when something comes up to that side. He doesn't seem to react any differently to myself or other fish coming up his right side. Hoping its like your 1st assessment and just a temporary booboo haha


----------

